# 240 mm AIO Wakü gesucht - Bitte um Empfehlungen



## Herr-Vorragend (31. Oktober 2014)

*240 mm AIO Wakü gesucht - Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Moin,

CPU: i5-4690k
MB: Asus VII Gene (uatx)
Case: Node 804

Da das Gehäuse keinen Platz für Doppelturmlüfter bietet und der Lüfter zudem nicht breiter sein darf als 140mm, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, auf eine AIO Wakü umzusteigen um eine gute Kühlung der CPU zu haben, die auch OC-Optionen bietet.

Daher suche ich jetzt eine gute AIO Wakü mit einem 240mm Radiator. Die verbauten Lüfter sind mir völlig egal, da diese sowieso ausgetauscht werden.
Wichtig wäre mir, dass die Wakü eine *möglichst leise Pumpe* bietet.

Welche Modelle wären empfehlenswert ?
Die H220X finde ich sehr reizvoll, jedoch nicht verfügbar und auf Import habe ich keine Lust.
Daher bin ich aktuell bei der H100i hängen geblieben, da diese laut Tests zumindest aus der Corsair-Reihe die leiseste Pumpe bietet.

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 240 mm AIO Wakü gesucht - Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Raijintek Triton (0R100018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Pumpe ist recht leise, außerdem soll noch ne Core Version ohne Lüfter rauskommen


----------

